# Bay Flats Lodge - "Fishing Over Shell"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

September 2, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Thursday was a great day back after 3 days off (seemed like 30), switching over to shrimp now with good results wading shrimp and lures over shell produced on a slow tide. My 3-pack limited out on redfish quickly and boxed a couple black drum along with six specks. Now today marks the beginning of what I consider our Fall since we had one shift in wind to the Northeast. Really, things around here have changed for a movement of the fish towards Fall. Recent heavy rains with cloudiness have cooled the bays off to low 80â€™s, shorter days have arrived as you can see by the earlier sunset and lazy sun in the mornings, and the cool fronts which arrive soon. Yep, itâ€™s a transition and we are fortunate to be able to experience the outdoors with customers on a daily basis. September is full for me aside from a day here and there and October looks good too, so we will be out on the salty water keeping tabs on things for you until you arrive. Call us and lets see when YOU CAN GET DOWN HERE between football, volleyball, soccer, or whatever you enjoy this great time of year!

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 91F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds. Low 77F. Winds light and variable.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday Night 30 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
A few isolated thunderstorms developing late under partly cloudy skies. Low 78F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Sunday 40 % Precip. / 0.08 in*
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High 88F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Sunday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.08 in*
Partly cloudy in the evening followed by scattered thunderstorms after midnight. Low 79F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak and variable wind regime this morning will eventually become light easterly, with a generally weak easterly flow expected tonight and Saturday. Sufficient moisture and instability will exist for isolated showers and thunderstorms today and Saturday. A moderate onshore flow will develop early next week. Isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms can be expected over the holiday weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.0 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Photos*

Sept. 2, 2016


----------

